# This isn't too many slings is it?



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Ive found slingshots to be like guns and knives...can never have enough. Never knew how much fun I was missing...the collection continues to grow! Missing one but not sure I'll get that one back...my brother loved it (Tony the slinger axiom). Thank you to all of you that take time to promote this great sport!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Thats not all u have is it? U still have a long way to go lol, I’m just kidding man that’s an awesome collection right there and like u said they definitely keep growing ????????


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Luck over skill said:


> Thats not all u have is it? U still have a long way to go lol, I'm just kidding man that's an awesome collection right there and like u said they definitely keep growing ????????


Thank you it's a start! Lol I do have a long way to go, need some more pp frames but they are out of stock...plus when I trust myself a bit more some higher end frames will deffinetly be added to collection. I'd love to see pics of your collection and anyone else's...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

That 2 of each - and some extras? Nice!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Another Slingshot-coholic! Only way to recovery is to send some (or all...) here. I will help you my friend.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s one fine collection!!!!! The one question I get asked is “what are you going to do with your slingshots and those ole nasty GUNS when you die” If it’s a sarcastic question I tell them nothing!! Ill be dead DUMB A#$$ If it’s sincere, I explain they are going to my Godson Conor❤


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is a solid collection. Is too many slingshots even a thing?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's an awesome collection but I think you need just one more........


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> That 2 of each - and some extras? Nice!


Got tired of running to truck lol


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Ordo said:


> Another Slingshot-coholic! Only way to recovery is to send some (or all...) here. I will help you my friend.


Well since I'm already a addict lol that's about it too...love every bit of it


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Tag said:


> That's one fine collection!!!!! The one question I get asked is "what are you going to do with your slingshots and those ole nasty GUNS when you die" If it's a sarcastic question I tell them nothing!! Ill be dead DUMB A#$$ If it's sincere, I explain they are going to my Godson Conor❤


I might have to be buried with some of them lol but my nieces will have one hell of collection!


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> That is a solid collection. Is too many slingshots even a thing?


Hell no!!


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> That's an awesome collection but I think you need just one more........


Well the freedom flipper is on the way!


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Seems you've figured out your preferred style anyway. Almost all TTF, and with similar grip options.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Jonesy22 said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > That's an awesome collection but I think you need just one more........
> ...


 I looked at the Freedom Flipper today and decided I would pass. I like almost all my plastic frame slingshots in plain black although I did get the Blue Axiom Ocularis and some of the "Eggplant" colored frames for it and the Torque. It may have a bit more resale value later because it's a special run but I never buy with the thought of selling later.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

STO said:


> Seems you've figured out your preferred style anyway. Almost all TTF, and with similar grip options.


Trying to get a bit of everything in mix once got going a bit...a harpy will be in order soon


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

I looked at the Freedom Flipper today and decided I would pass. I like almost all my plastic frame slingshots in plain black although I did get the Blue Axiom Ocularis and some of the "Eggplant" colored frames for it and the Torque. It may have a bit more resale value later because it's a special run but I never buy with the thought of selling later.[/quote]

With ya there...never got any to resell, and preferr the black or dark colors too...fell in love with that frame though lol


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jonesy, Jonesy, Jonesy, what you've got "ain't nuttin'" compared to what others (e.g. Flatbands) have.

I alone have a measly 26 slingshots, and I'm expecting another two (Pocket Predators) within a week or so.

I also have Guitar Acquistion syndrome, Harmonica Acquistion Syndrome, Pennywhistle/Tinwhistle Acquistion Syndrome, Knife (especially the "Mora" brand) Acquisition Syndrome, Ukulele Acquistion Syndrome, etc. - gee, it's no wonder that I had to retire from work more than one time AND collect social security payments!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Regards,

THWACK!


----------



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

Amazing collection brother! I can't wait till I can afford my Axiom ocularis. I have the flat black one that raven tree sent me and it's one of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

> Trying to get a bit of everything in mix once got going a bit...a harpy will be in order soon


Thanks mate! I'd like your post/direct quote it normally, but it appears I can't. So..... yeah.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Poor Jonesy-another one has caught the disease!!!!!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Wignorant said:


> Amazing collection brother! I can't wait till I can afford my Axiom ocularis. I have the flat black one that raven tree sent me and it's one of my favorites.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please check the thickness on the Axiom. I think some of the early full size models could be had in 1/2" and 3/4" I may be wrong but all the older HDPE models I have are 3/4" and I am on the hunt for a 1/2" full size HDPE model. I especially want one with the older silver and black logo. I may be totally wrong about this but I do believe they were available in 1/2" at one time. The only 1/2" thick Axiom Ocularis on the site now is the smaller Champ model. Please let me know. If it is 1/2" I will be posting in the Wanted section to try and find a good deal on a like new used one for my son. He prefers the larger size but in 1/2". If I don't find one I may have to settle on getting him an Axiom Champ instead. I personally like ALL of them. I already have all the others in multiples including the discontinued 1/2" thick black anodized one as well as a couple of the cast aluminum one Pro Shot makes. He is not interested in the 1/2" aluminum one because he wants something lighter.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Flatband said:


> Poor Jonesy-another one has caught the disease!!!!!


No cure for it either


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I got a cure... more slingshots.

Nice collection for sure. I noticed you may need some pickle fork shooters.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Definitely not enough! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

THWACK! said:


> Jonesy, Jonesy, Jonesy, what you've got "ain't nuttin'" compared to what others (e.g. Flatbands) have.
> 
> I alone have a measly 26 slingshots, and I'm expecting another two (Pocket Predators) within a week or so.
> 
> ...


I drool over some of their collections! I'll get there someday...


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Wignorant said:


> Amazing collection brother! I can't wait till I can afford my Axiom ocularis. I have the flat black one that raven tree sent me and it's one of my favorites.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I love that frame I'll eventually have to get them all lol have three nieces that like the colors


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Fiveshooter said:


> Flatband said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Jonesy-another one has caught the disease!!!!!
> ...


I hope not!


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> I got a cure... more slingshots.
> 
> Nice collection for sure. I noticed you may need some pickle fork shooters.


Thank you! I almost ordered one... not too sure about those yet lol


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Thank you everyone- looking forward to more, you all make this hobby great. Anyone have collection pics?I would love to see...


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Fiveshooter, the Axiom occularis I sent Wignorant is indeed a 1/2" slim line model.


----------



## toygun (May 16, 2018)

oh you got one of the smokey clear axioms... I got the plain clear one as a replacement a while back, was hoping for the smokey one instead. still love that thing. Nice collection btw- but I gotta ask, no wood in the collection...not a fan?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Isn't it amazing Gary? I started with this slingshot hobby/sport about 10 years ago, and I've a Pocket Predator expected to be arriving today, and another within a week or so -

*THERE'S NO CURE!**

The ONLY collection I've been able to stop was about wives - I think maybe the cure had something to do with losing houses and paying outrageous child support and alimony. Yes, I believe that was the cure. After all, the money is better spent on boy toys, right? ...like motor scooters...

THWACK!

*thankfully


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I enjoy my Axiom Champ, have been shooting it alternately with my gen 1 Scout - both very enjoyable, and I love the portability (re: size and weight) of the Champ.

I'm sure that your son would enjoy the Axiom Champ.

If not, PM me.

THWACK!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Your collection is handsome but has given me pause

Overshadowing assortment- your predilection for gauze...


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Your collection is handsome but has given me pause

Overshadowing assortment- your predilection for gauze...

But he doesn't lose his grip, and crack himself in the schnauz.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Nice collection Jonesy, that's more than I have by far. And most of mine were made by me. LOL But like you I'm working on it one at a time.

Hey THWACK, I have the same problem with Mora knives. I'd be embarrassed to count them. I got one in the shed, in the barn, 2 or 3 at the hunting cabin. Their in my day packs, my truck, my saddlebags. I've given at least two to everybody I'm related to and I'm on a first name basis with Ragnar form Rag weed forge where I order mine from. Its an affliction.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

toygun said:


> oh you got one of the smokey clear axioms... I got the plain clear one as a replacement a while back, was hoping for the smokey one instead. still love that thing. Nice collection btw- but I gotta ask, no wood in the collection...not a fan?


Do have one, I'll deffinetly add more when not worried about the abuse it'll take lol


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

raventree78 said:


> Fiveshooter, the Axiom occularis I sent Wignorant is indeed a 1/2" slim line model.


Oh thank heaven. I am not losing my mind entirely. That means I still have a chance to find him one!! Thank You SO MUCH Sir.

He shoots the full size Axiom incredibly well but seems to have fork hit issues with narrower gaps. That is why I want the full size in half inch thickness.

He is a good guy but stubborn and refuses anything over 1/2" to go in his fishing backpack. I have tried to give him a 3/4" model but it's a definite NO for him.

I have seen him head whack a couple of turtles at a local pond he fishes at over 10 yards. He says they eat Bass eggs and as a result they have to die. The two I saw him hit never resurfaced so between that and the red stains in the water I'd say they are no more. I don't approve or disapprove. If he considers them vermin then I have no issue letting him kill them. He only shoots the bigger most common turtles. We have a soft shelled long nose turtle that lives in some of our local ponds. They are getting rarer by the year because people eat them. I know for a fact he would NEVER shoot at one of those. I realize an air rifle would make it easier but if you are spotted with an air rifle at one of the local parks with ponds the least you would get is a ticket and possibly a trip to jail.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Jonesy22 said:


> Ive found slingshots to be like guns and knives...can never have enough. Never knew how much fun I was missing...the collection continues to grow! Missing one but not sure I'll get that one back...my brother loved it (Tony the slinger axiom). Thank you to all of you that take time to promote this great sport!


Not too much by any means and I'm like you in that if I find a frame I really like I generally own multiples of it. I know there is no reasonable explanation for buying several of the exact frame style and even the same color but I am guilty of it on several frames. I think it may be a mental disorder but I'm not letting that bother me. I have had some members ask for me to take pictures of my collection but to do so I would have to dig them all out and do a separate picture for each brand. I can't come close to guessing how many I have but I have caught myself about to buy a cast Aluminum Scout from Pro-Shot because I decided I wanted one. Looking through one of my safes a few days ago I found not one but two of them still in the package along two cast aluminum Axiom Ocularis still sealed as well and one sealed cast Bean Flip Ocularis as well as an opened one that I did shoot a while. Recently I decided I wanted to get a cast aluminum PPMG. Fortunately I spotted a shipping package in the top of the other safe that contained a cast aluminum PPMG. In short I often forget what I bought or when. The PPMG isn't one I wanted two of so I am glad I found the one I had before I bought another. Maybe it's my age starting to show but it's really a cool feeling finding slingshots that you didn't realize you have. It's almost as good as pulling a new one out of the mail box.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

Fiveshooter said:


> Jonesy22 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive found slingshots to be like guns and knives...can never have enough. Never knew how much fun I was missing...the collection continues to grow! Missing one but not sure I'll get that one back...my brother loved it (Tony the slinger axiom). Thank you to all of you that take time to promote this great sport!
> ...


Have to have multiples- never know where n when you'll want one lol...was deffinetly a hassle getting collection together. I've been looking at a couple aluminum frames,was worried about dropping them more than fork hits...how do they hold up for ya?


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Jonesy22 said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jonesy22 said:
> ...


I have not dropped one but I fork hit the Bean Flip first time out. It took at least an hour to smooth it out and refinish it. Now it is impossible to tell it ever happened but I stopped shooting that one because I am sure it would happen again.

I have never fork or frame hit either the Scout or the Axiom in any configuration. (Knock on wood). I have not shot the PPMG but it looks like you would almost have to try to fork or frame hit it. Great design!! If you are worried about some minor scuff or tiny dents from dropping one you could easily sand and polish it out to look new. Don't let a fear of possibly dropping one put you off. If there is any particular Pro-Shot model you like just get it and enjoy it. I have to pay some pretty heavy shipping fees to get them in the US but they are first class products and I have my eye on a couple I want right now. I want a PPO (Ocularis) and the OTT version of the Pigeon Popper. It may be a couple more weeks but I will order them.

Actually I may give the Bean Flip another try. I was pretty new at this when I hit it so I may be able to shoot it safely now. I would hate to sand and polish out another fork hit though. I was sad about it until I realized it could look brand new again. Just took a little work is all.


----------



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

Fiveshooter said:


> Jonesy22 said:
> 
> 
> > Fiveshooter said:
> ...


Do you use the hole in the bean flip for your pinky? Samuraisamoht sent me an AMAZING 3/4 hdpe beanflip clone, but it doesn't have a pinky hole. Was thinking of dremling one in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

"Do you use the hole in the bean flip for your pinky?" Yes I did but I still managed to fork hit my aluminum one. I have one sealed aluminum one left ad one or two in HDPE but I have not shot a Bean Flip since I fork hit the first aluminum one.

I feel like the Axiom and Scout are better suited to me. I shoot both of those almost daily and never had a fork hit with either. If I keep writing that down I'm going to jinx myself and fork hit them both.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Saying that is a sin around here no such thing as to many


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Saying that is a sin around here no such thing as to many


----------

